

Rewiring the JavaScript Console in CodePen - nullobject
http://joshbassett.info/2014/rewiring-the-javascript-console-in-codepen/

======
Pishky
Josh what really bamboozles me about your code is this..the console function
returns an object, yet at no time is the text being forwarded to the function
ie. var console = function(text) { ... } so when you say
console.log("information...") how is function getting the string??

cheers PK

~~~
nullobject
You're mostly right.

The console var is assigned the result of an immediately-invoked anonymous
function ([http://benalman.com/news/2010/11/immediately-invoked-
functio...](http://benalman.com/news/2010/11/immediately-invoked-function-
expression/)).

The result of this function is an object which contains the console functions
(log, warn, error, etc). Moreover, these functions only exist inside the scope
of the anonymous function, so the only way to access them is through the
returned object. This prevents the global namespace from being polluted.

So when you call console.log('hello'), you're applying one of those functions
in the object returned by the anonymous function.

~~~
Pishky
Wow! Once more many thanks for your time and effort. It is much appreciated.
You are a Javascript GOD :-)

Cheers PK

------
Pishky
I love it. Cheers PK

~~~
nullobject
Thanks, hope you find it useful.

